# Upgrade von Gnome 3.22 auf 3.24 scheitert emake failed

## Annaberlin

Bin nach dantrells Anleitung entsprechen der Anleitung https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GNOME/GNOME_Without_systemd vorgegangen.

Leider bricht der Upgrade-Vorgang bei der Installation von "gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0" mit einem emake Fehler ab:

```

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [Makefile:575: gnome-system-monitor] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:641: all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:599: all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

make: *** [Makefile:464: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

```

Meine /etc/portage/make.conf, die auch beim Update von 3.20 auf 3.22 zur Anwendung kam:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LINGUAS="de"

L10N="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde hal dbus gnome gtk"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 avx avx2 fma3 mmxext sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

```

Ein Bleiben bei Gnome 3.22 wäre auch kein Problem, da alles läuft. Mich würde aber trotzdem intreressieren, wie es zu dem emake-Fehler kommt.

Danke für eine Hilfe.

Beste Grüße

----------

## Christian99

emake schlägt fehl, weil der aufgerufene make prozess, also der eigentliche build vorgang, fehlschlägt:

```
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [Makefile:575: gnome-system-monitor] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:641: all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:599: all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

make: *** [Makefile:464: all] Error 2 
```

Der eigentliche fehler, ist weiter oben, wahrscheinlich nicht sehr weit, weil 

```
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
```

 schon auf einen linker fehler hindeutet.

Also bitte ein bisschen mehr log output  :Smile: 

----------

## Annaberlin

annab@gentoo ~ $ su

Passwort: 

gentoo # emerge --ask gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0 [3.22.2]

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24

 * gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size  :Wink:  ... [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0 ...

 * Disabling deprecation warnings ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/

 *   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.4.3 patch ...

 *   Applying ppc64le/2.4.4 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0 ...

 * econf: updating gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-silent-rules --docdir=/usr/share/doc/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0 --htmldir=/usr/share/doc/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/html --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-maintainer-mode --disable-schemas-compile --enable-compile-warnings=minimum --disable-systemd --enable-broken-wnck APPDATA_VALIDATE=/bin/true

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/lib/portage/python3.4/ebuild-helpers/xattr/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... yes

checking whether make supports nested variables... (cached) yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc understands -c and -o together... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports C++11 features by default... no

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports C++11 features with -std=gnu++11... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for a working dd... /bin/dd

checking how to truncate binary pipes... /bin/dd bs=4096 count=1

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... (cached) GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for GSM... yes

checking for GSM_LEGACY... yes

checking for appdata-validate... /bin/true

checking for desktop-file-validate... /usr/bin/desktop-file-validate

checking for WNCK... yes

checking for SCRIPTS... yes

checking whether gcc understands -Wall... yes

checking what warning flags to pass to the C compiler...  -Wall

checking what language compliance flags to pass to the C compiler... 

checking for more warnings... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.41.0... 0.51.0 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.24.1

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for itstool... itstool

checking for xmllint... xmllint

checking that generated files are newer than configure... done

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating scripts/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating src/legacy/Makefile

config.status: creating src/org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.gschema.xml.in

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating help/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome-system-monitor.desktop.in

config.status: creating gnome-system-monitor-kde.desktop.in

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

Configuration:

        Source code location:   .

        C Compiler:             x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

        C++ Compiler:           x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

        CFLAGS:                     -Wall     -Winline     -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes     -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith     -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare     -O2 -pipe

        CXXFLAGS:               -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11

        Maintainer mode:        no

        systemd support:        no

        wnck support:           yes (this will likely make system-monitor segfault)

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0 ...

make -j4 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

Making all in po

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/po'

file=`echo de | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

  && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file de.po

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/po'

Making all in scripts

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/scripts'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DCOMMAND=\"renice\" -Wall     -Winline     -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes     -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith     -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare     -O2 -pipe -c -o gsm_renice-gsm_execute_helper.o `test -f 'gsm_execute_helper.c' || echo './'`gsm_execute_helper.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -DCOMMAND=\"kill\" -Wall     -Winline     -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes     -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith     -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare     -O2 -pipe -c -o gsm_kill-gsm_execute_helper.o `test -f 'gsm_execute_helper.c' || echo './'`gsm_execute_helper.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DCOMMAND=\"renice\" -Wall     -Winline     -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes     -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith     -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare     -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o gsm-renice gsm_renice-gsm_execute_helper.o -lglib-2.0  

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DCOMMAND=\"kill\" -Wall     -Winline     -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes     -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith     -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare     -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o gsm-kill gsm_kill-gsm_execute_helper.o -lglib-2.0  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DCOMMAND=\"renice\" -Wall -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o gsm-renice gsm_renice-gsm_execute_helper.o  -Wl,--as-needed -lglib-2.0

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DCOMMAND=\"kill\" -Wall -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o gsm-kill gsm_kill-gsm_execute_helper.o  -Wl,--as-needed -lglib-2.0

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/scripts'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src'

Making all in legacy

make[3]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src/legacy'

make  all-am

make[4]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src/legacy'

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall     -Winline     -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes     -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith     -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare     -O2 -pipe -c -o e_date.lo e_date.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall     -Winline     -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes     -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith     -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare     -O2 -pipe -c -o gsm_color_button.lo gsm_color_button.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall     -Winline     -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes     -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith     -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare     -O2 -pipe -c -o treeview.lo treeview.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall     -Winline     -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes     -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith     -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare     -O2 -pipe -c -o gsm-resources.lo gsm-resources.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wall -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -O2 -pipe -c treeview.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/treeview.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wall -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -O2 -pipe -c gsm_color_button.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gsm_color_button.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wall -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -O2 -pipe -c e_date.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/e_date.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wall -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -O2 -pipe -c gsm-resources.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/gsm-resources.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wall -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -O2 -pipe -c e_date.c -o e_date.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wall -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -O2 -pipe -c gsm-resources.c -o gsm-resources.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wall -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -O2 -pipe -c treeview.c -o treeview.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -Wall -Winline -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare -O2 -pipe -c gsm_color_button.c -o gsm_color_button.o >/dev/null 2>&1

/bin/sh ../../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wall     -Winline     -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes     -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith     -Wcast-align -Wsign-compare     -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libgsmlegacy.la  e_date.lo gsm_color_button.lo treeview.lo  gsm-resources.lo  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libgsmlegacy.a .libs/e_date.o .libs/gsm_color_button.o .libs/treeview.o .libs/gsm-resources.o 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libgsmlegacy.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgsmlegacy.la" && ln -s "../libgsmlegacy.la" "libgsmlegacy.la" )

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src/legacy'

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src/legacy'

make[3]: Entering directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o argv.o argv.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o interface.o interface.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o load-graph.o load-graph.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o proctable.o proctable.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o prettytable.o prettytable.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o util.o util.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o procactions.o procactions.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o procdialogs.o procdialogs.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o memmaps.o memmaps.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o openfiles.o openfiles.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o procproperties.o procproperties.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o smooth_refresh.o smooth_refresh.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o disks.o disks.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o selinux.o selinux.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o systemd.o systemd.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o cgroups.o cgroups.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0Last edited by Annaberlin on Sat Sep 09, 2017 9:17 pm; edited 11 times in total

----------

## Christian99

Also, das ist der Anfang vom log, da ist der Fehler auch nicht zu sehen. Am besten lädst du das ganze log in einen paste service.

----------

## Annaberlin

Es tut mir leid, er will den Rest nicht einpasten. Ich verstehe das nicht und gebe jetzt auf! Danke für die Hilfe

----------

## Annaberlin

So jetzt habe ich noch den zweiten verlorengegegangenen Text herausgesucht.

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o gsm_gnomesu.o gsm_gnomesu.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o gsm_gksu.o gsm_gksu.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o gsm_pkexec.o gsm_pkexec.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o lsof.o lsof.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o prefsdialog.o prefsdialog.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o application.o application.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DGSM_LIBEXEC_DIR=\""/usr/libexec/gnome-system-monitor"\" -pthread -I/usr/include/libgtop-2.0 -I/usr/include/gtkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/atkmm-1.6 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0/unix-print -I/usr/include/gdkmm-3.0 -I/usr/lib64/gdkmm-3.0/include -I/usr/include/pangomm-1.4 -I/usr/lib64/pangomm-1.4/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/cairomm-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/cairomm-1.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/giomm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/giomm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/lib64/glibmm-2.4/include -I/usr/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/libwnck-3.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/libpng16 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -c -o main.o main.cpp

glib-mkenums --comments '<!-- @comment@ -->' --fhead "<schemalist>" --vhead "  <@type@ id='org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.@EnumName@'>" --vprod "    <value nick='@valuenick@' value='@valuenum@'/>" --vtail "  </@type@>" --ftail "</schemalist>" ../src/openfiles.h ../src/prettytable.h ../src/disks.h ../src/prefsdialog.h ../src/cgroups.h ../src/gsm_gksu.h ../src/application.h ../src/smooth_refresh.h ../src/gsm_gnomesu.h ../src/memmaps.h ../src/proctable.h ../src/settings-keys.h ../src/load-graph.h ../src/procproperties.h ../src/systemd.h ../src/argv.h ../src/procdialogs.h ../src/selinux.h ../src/util.h ../src/interface.h ../src/procactions.h ../src/lsof.h ../src/gsm_pkexec.h ../src/defaulttable.h ../src/legacy/treeview.h ../src/legacy/e_date.h ../src/legacy/gsm_color_button.h > org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.enums.xml.tmp && mv org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.enums.xml.tmp org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.enums.xml

LC_ALL=C /usr/bin/intltool-merge  -x -u --no-translations org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.gschema.xml.in org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.gschema.xml

Merging translations into org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.gschema.xml.

CREATED org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.gschema.xml

glib-compile-schemas --strict --dry-run --schema-file=org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.enums.xml --schema-file=org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.gschema.xml && mkdir -p . && touch org.gnome.gnome-system-monitor.gschema.valid

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CXX   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o gnome-system-monitor  argv.o interface.o load-graph.o proctable.o prettytable.o util.o procactions.o procdialogs.o memmaps.o openfiles.o procproperties.o smooth_refresh.o disks.o selinux.o systemd.o cgroups.o gsm_gnomesu.o gsm_gksu.o gsm_pkexec.o lsof.o prefsdialog.o application.o main.o legacy/gsm-resources.o legacy/libgsmlegacy.la -lgtop-2.0 -lgtkmm-3.0 -latkmm-1.6 -lgdkmm-3.0 -lpangomm-1.4 -lgtk-3 -lgdk-3 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -latk-1.0 -lcairo-gobject -lcairomm-1.0 -lxml2 -lrsvg-2 -lm -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo -lgiomm-2.4 -lgio-2.0 -lglibmm-2.4 -lgobject-2.0 -lsigc-2.0 -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgmodule-2.0 -pthread -lglib-2.0   -lwnck-3 -lgtk-3 -lgdk-3 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgdk-3 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo-gobject -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Wall -O2 -pipe -std=gnu++11 -Wl,-O1 -o gnome-system-monitor argv.o interface.o load-graph.o proctable.o prettytable.o util.o procactions.o procdialogs.o memmaps.o openfiles.o procproperties.o smooth_refresh.o disks.o selinux.o systemd.o cgroups.o gsm_gnomesu.o gsm_gksu.o gsm_pkexec.o lsof.o prefsdialog.o application.o main.o legacy/gsm-resources.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -pthread  -Wl,--as-needed legacy/.libs/libgsmlegacy.a -lgtop-2.0 -lgtkmm-3.0 -latkmm-1.6 -lgdkmm-3.0 -lpangomm-1.4 -lcairomm-1.0 -lxml2 -lrsvg-2 -lm -lgiomm-2.4 -lglibmm-2.4 -lsigc-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lwnck-3 -lgtk-3 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lgdk-3 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo-gobject -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -pthread

prettytable.o: In function `PrettyTable::get_default_icon_name(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >&)':

prettytable.cpp:(.text+0x437): undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

prettytable.o: In function `PrettyTable::init_gio_app_cache()':

prettytable.cpp:(.text+0xddf): undefined reference to `Gio::AppInfo::get_executable[abi:cxx11]() const'

prettytable.o: In function `PrettyTable::PrettyTable()':

prettytable.cpp:(.text+0x1119): undefined reference to `Glib::get_system_data_dirs[abi:cxx11]()'

prettytable.cpp:(.text+0x11b3): undefined reference to `Gio::File::create_for_path(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

prettytable.o: In function `PrettyTableItem::PrettyTableItem(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)':

prettytable.cpp:(.text._ZN15PrettyTableItemC2ERKNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEEES7_[_ZN15PrettyTableItemC5ERKNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEEES7_]+0x101): undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >&&)'

smooth_refresh.o: In function `SmoothRefresh::SmoothRefresh(Glib::RefPtr<Gio::Settings>)':

smooth_refresh.cpp:(.text+0x3ce): undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

cgroups.o: In function `cgroups_enabled()':

cgroups.cpp:(.text+0x18b): undefined reference to `Glib::file_test(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, Glib::FileTest)'

cgroups.o: In function `get_process_cgroup_string(int)':

cgroups.cpp:(.text+0x909): undefined reference to `Glib::file_get_contents(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

lsof.o: In function `procman_lsof(GsmApplication*)':

lsof.cpp:(.text+0x6af): undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

lsof.cpp:(.text+0x81e): undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

lsof.o: In function `(anonymous namespace)::GUI::search_changed(_GtkSearchEntry*, void*)':

lsof.cpp:(.text+0xdd0): undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

lsof.cpp:(.text+0xf3e): undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

prefsdialog.o: In function `SpinButtonUpdater::callback(_GtkWidget*, _GdkEventFocus*, void*)':

prefsdialog.cpp:(.text._ZN17SpinButtonUpdater8callbackEP10_GtkWidgetP14_GdkEventFocusPv[_ZN17SpinButtonUpdater8callbackEP10_GtkWidgetP14_GdkEventFocusPv]+0x61): undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

application.o: In function `GsmApplication::on_startup()':

application.cpp:(.text+0x20ad): undefined reference to `Gtk::Builder::create_from_resource(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [Makefile:575: gnome-system-monitor] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:641: all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/src'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:599: all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

make: *** [Makefile:464: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0::dantrell-gnome-3-24'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0/work/gnome-system-monitor-3.24.0

----------

## Annaberlin

Nochmals danke, das war nicht einfach. Nun hoffe ich, dass ihr eine Lösung parat habt. Danke!

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> prettytable.cpp:(.text+0x437): undefined reference to `Glib::ustring::ustring(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)' 

 

Die undefinierte reference zu Glib sind die Quelle der Problme. Ich meine mich zu erinnern das ich das selbe Problem hatte.. deswegen auf gcc 5.4.0-r3 updaten musste und dann lief es ohne Probleme durch. Aber beachte den GCC-Upgrade (Beispiel von 4.x to 5.x) Guide.

----------

## Annaberlin

Hallo ChrisJumper,

vielen lieben Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Also

[

```

annab@gentoo ~ $ gcc-config --list-profiles

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-5.4.0 *

annab@gentoo ~ $ 

```

gcc 5.4.0  war installiert, müsste doch die neueste Version sein.

Bin dann komplett alle Schritte nach dem wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC vorgeganggen, bis einschließlich 

```

emerge --ask --oneshot --verbose dev-libs/boost

```

Jetzt wird wohl mein System komplett mit 658 Paketen neukompiliert, bin jetzt wirklich gespannt. 

LG annaberlin

----------

## Annaberlin

So Gnome 3.24 lief jetzt durch, dank Eurer Expertentipps, vielen Dank.

Allerdings gibt es noch ein paar Probleme mit dem Xserver, "gdm 3.24"  will anscheinend Gnome nicht starten, schmiert mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, die ich abschreiben müsste; mit "sddm"  klappt es erst nach mehrmaligen Passworteingaben.

Vielleicht sollte ich XOrG noch einmal mergen, wäre das eine gute Idee?

Jedenfalls läuft jetzt, was vorher nicht der Fall war, mein Sonntag dank Euch ist gerettet.

----------

## Annaberlin

Also richtig rund läuft alles nicht, Der Xserver scheint nicht richtig zu arbeiten, auch fährt Gnome 3.24 nur per script-Befehl herunter, alles etwas unausgewogen. 

Ich habe jetzt mein funktionierendes Image mit Gnome 3.22 zurückgespielt und schlage noch einmal den von Christian99 beschriebenen Weg, der ja geklappt hat, ein. 

Sollte alles problemlos laufen, wird dann erst auf dantrell-Gnome 3.24 aktualisiert.

Allerdings werden jetzt über 1000 Pakete neu kompiliert, da hat der Rechner über Nacht fleißig zu arbeiten.

----------

